# 4 Miner's Cabins



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have just completed four new buildings for my railroad. I call them miners cabins. They will be placed on a hill side near a large mine.

Well, I was going to post some pictures of my buildings, but I see no way to do it.

It took me more than a year to learn how to do it under the old system, I guess it will take me a couple more years to learn this new system.

I cannot even put a sad face here to show my frustration.

Anyone know how to load a picture let me know. The pictures are all on my First Class Web Space.

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Open a second tab with your 1st-class space in it. Go to the photo you want to use, and copy the URL. Then, go back to the 1st tab where you're posting to the forum. Click on the "insert image" box in the editor. (It's the yellow one with what looks like a mountain at the bottom.) That will open up a window where you paste the URL of your photo. Click "OK" and the image will show up in your post.

That, or you can copy the URL, and use the old-style BB code "IMG" tags as follows: 
[*img]URL.HERE[*/img] without the asterisks. 

Later,

K


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the first of my cabins. Very simple construction, actually a Piko kit with additional painting and weathering. I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the second of my cabins. Again the major changes to the original kit are in painting and weathering plus the stove pipe. I would assume that my miners would need a source of heat in the winter.









It is very cumbersome and difficult to post these pictures. I assume there must be a simpler way of doing it. Maybe I will figure it out soon.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is cabin #3.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

And here is cabin # 4.









I have additional pictures of these cabins but it is so complicated to post them I will stick to only these four.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, which Piko kit is that?


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it is called 2 log cabins.

It makes two cabins and goes together very easily.

The original color of the kits is a dark brown. I brush painted them using acrylic paints from Walmart.

Then I just used various washes of different colors to give the buildings a little character.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Odd to me to see the flues coming out so low, must be hard to create a draft in those stoves....

Posting pics is only as hard as you make it. Try adding them as attachments and you can post straight from your hard drive

Click on the Go Advanced tab below the reply box.
Your message drops to a bigger box with more options, scroll down for additional options... to Attach Files, click on manage attachments, that opens a side bar where you can browse your hard drive and pull out a pic and dl it to the site. Click the browse tab and the select a pic, add up to 10 pics, then click on upload bottom right of that section, then at the bottom you can close the sidebar window.
Below you will see the pics selected in the Attachment box, continue your post and 
Say B-bye,
B-bye,
John (click on Submit reply)


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

The miners are digging a new mineral called osmodium. It was discovered that this mineral is a highly efficient fuel which burns extremely hot. Many miners watched as their cabins burned to the ground because their stoves produced such a high draft. Experimentation finally proved that by locating the stove pipe very low slowed the rate of burn which reduced the heat produced thereby preserving their cabins.

So, yes, there is a logical reason for the placement of the stove pipes on these cabins.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ordered this Piko kit on Ebay, we'll see how these work on the Pizza


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Twisted logic maybe!


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

You do not really expect me to admit I made a mistake, do you?

Besides, how many people are going to notice it?


----------

